# Question about Dog Doors



## Ysabella (Sep 4, 2013)

Greetings!

I had a question about dog doors...  We're looking into an automatic dog door ... has anyone heard of:  *Solo Automatic Motorized Pet Doors*?  The doors look great (pricey) but we can't find any information about the company.  
I normally like buying stuff on-line but something as "niche" as dog doors I'd prefer to ask if anyone has experience with Solo Pet Doors or other advice on dog doors.

We just want to be able to let our dogs enter/exit the house on their own.

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks!
Izzy


----------



## secuono (Sep 4, 2013)

A regular hole in the wall with some plastic stapled to the top as a flap works. No real point in wasting money unless you have wild animals or stray animals trying to get in. 
We bought a heavy duty metal and plexiglass dog door. All the others would of been eaten or cracked in no time.




Good gawd those Solo doors are expensive!!!


----------



## Ysabella (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, they are a bit pricey :/    the price is one reason we're hesitating on purchasing one.  
But if this dog door works the dogs can come and go but the raccoons, skunks etc. can't.  Worth the price if it actually works.

I was just hoping someone here had had an experience, good or bad, with one.

Thanks!


----------

